# Uinta nights



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm plannning on backpacking up the Uintas for round two of Ptarmigan hunting this weekend. Hopefully what I learned on the first trip will pay off and I'll get some this time. Anyways I was wondering how cold it is getting at night up there right now. I want to bring my lighter summer sleeping bag but I'm not sure if it will be warm enough. I was up around 12,000 ft two weeks ago and the nights were starting to get cold. The summer bag worked, but I had to wear a beenie and long johns. If is getting to much colder I have a warmer bag, but it weight a bit more and I want to save some weight if I can.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It's getting chilly! Probably around the high 30's - low 40's. I'd say take the warmer bag. Nothing pays more than a comfortable nights sleep!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

check the snotel site. 
http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

36° two weeks ago at 11,000' elevation.

There's a cold front coming in. Temps are supposed to drop 10° - 15°. Always prepare for snow, wet snow.

On one ptarmigan trip back when the season opened in September I holed up, by myself, in a tent for over 3 days, minimum visibility, kicking snow off my bivy tent the entire time. In 2004 my friend's dog, a springer, about froze to death:









Be careful, there's no place to hide, little shelter from a storm, in ptarmiganland.

Good luck


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks I was thinking I should bring the bigger bag. Might as well be safe.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

My kids ended up getting sick so I had to stay home and help the wife. Hopefully the weather will stay warm and I will be able to go next weekend.


----------

